# Foalies all grown up!



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

And Roo!! 

2003, a few days old, on the New Forest with his mum, and what I think his granddam.​ 








​ 
2004, yearling!​ 








​ 
2005, two year old!​ 








​ 
2007, four year old.​ 








​ 
2009, six year old.​ 








​ 
2010, seven!​ 








​ 
2011, eight year old.​ 








​ 








​ 








​ 
Lets see yours!!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Such a crazy change with Solo!! Love seeing these, but don't have any of my own. Just had my first foal last week, so the best I have is the changes in 10 days, haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Hehe thanks  I haven't had any of mine since foals, but luckily these two's previous owners were as snap happy as me  Is that your foal in your avatar? What a cutie pie!!!!!!!


----------



## CzAppy (Apr 10, 2011)

Those pictures are wonderful. They've grown to be great horses!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I went a little nuts...

Riley about 2 days







Riley about a week







baby ri







under a year







at two - the one with me in the brown shirt is my first time EVER on his back (my trainer had been on him for a few weeks)







Yellow shirt is at 2 (first show maybe?)
There is Lexington at 2
And then we have a 3 year show and then state fair at 4. The last pic is about a year and a half


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Levade said:


> Hehe thanks  I haven't had any of mine since foals, but luckily these two's previous owners were as snap happy as me  Is that your foal in your avatar? What a cutie pie!!!!!!!


Yeah, she was born last Tuesday. Thank you!!

Pictures from her first few hours...



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Then 2 of him at about 3 and then the most recent... at 5 (as of this month)


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep! My mare will be two this month but I have pics from shortly after birth to now!

Err scratch that.. her birth pics are on my wife's computer. You'll have to make due with 3 months - now  Please excuse my junky clothes in some of these pics! lol We used to work full time at the barn we kept her at, and it was like 110F every day from the time we got her till she was like 7 months old. Ugh..


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Levade, how did Solo turn grey? Is he like part Lippizan?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Farmpony84, do explain the photo of him stuck between two trees!


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

Storm at 8 weeks old

















Storm 1 year old









Storm 2.5yrs old









Storm 3.5yrs old


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

GeminiJumper said:


> Levade, how did Solo turn grey? Is he like part Lippizan?


Actually (someone correct me if I'm wrong) grey horses are never born grey. They are normally born bay/chestnut and grey out as they get older. Often horse can go from chestnut/bay at birth, to very dark/extremely dappled grey, to pure white in their older age. Some change quicker than other. My old horse was steel grey when I bought him and is now nearly white now.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

What a change in Solo! that was very cool to see  hard to beilive its the same horse. Sadly I have none of Cody as a foal


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Not the longest journey yet, but I've had my 4 year old mare since she was a yearling and have taken pictures the entire way! Will keep it to 1-2 per age 

Yearling:









2 Years:









3 Years:
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Eve/tj610090.jpg

http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Eve/EJR124.jpg

4 Years:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, I may go a little picture crazy! I've had Zierra for 12 years now!

Newborn:









Couple months old:









2 years old:









4 years old:









5 years old:


















6 years old:









7 years old:










8 years old:


















9 years old:










10 years old:









11 years old:


















12 years old!!!!!!










Hehe, she's definitely "been there, done that" over the years! Hoping the next 12 years with her are as blissful!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Rodeo just turned a year this month, so I only have so many pics of him, but here are a few anyways 

3 months old
















9months old
















10 months old
























and Now


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Finlay in the sad shape I got him in (actually... this is better than when I picked him up)
. He's about 8 months old in this photo, I think. 









At about 2yrs old









At 4 - first time free jumping









Yesterday - nearly 5yrs old (I have to get new shots of him working too!)


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Aeslinn at about 10 months old









3yrs old - first time ridden









4yrs old - first real ride "under saddle"









Last spring - 5 yrs old









She hasn't really changed much in appearance - just grown bigger. Mentally she's become a whole "new" horse in the time we've had her LOL
I haven't taken any of her yet this spring, I gotta get on that!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Last spring - 5 yrs old










That is such a cute picture!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

GeminiJumper said:


> Farmpony84, do explain the photo of him stuck between two trees!


I think maybe he had fit between the trees the year before? I went out to feed and he was standing patiently there.... stuck... We had to put a tow strap around him and back him out!

I'm going to try to did some Pistol pics out. I got him as a 3 year old, he's 27 now....


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

You all have such gorgeous horses!  It's amazing to see the transformation!!

The photo with him stuck between the tress is classic!!!


----------

